# Ram issue Ryzen



## Kikovic (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello

I put together a pc for a friend of mine but ran into a problem. I have installed 16gb of ram and bios does detect 16gb but in windows it marks only 8usable. Bios also marks only 8gb of ram but when i check the installed memory it reports all 4 of the sticks.
I have tested all 4 ram sticks and they all work. I have updated the bios of the motherboard which is a Msi b350 gaming plus. The cpu that i use is a Ryzen 7 1700.
When i install a Ryzen 3 2200g i have no problems at all and bios and windows detect my 16gb of ram. When i use the Ryzen 7 1700 with only 2 sticks of 8gb bios and windows also detect 16gb so no problem there.
What could be the problem? Ryzen 7 1700 not liking 4 sticks? I have also checked in msconfig if max memory is unchecked and it is.

Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 24, 2019)

So you have 4x8GB = 32GB? or 4x4GB it's unclear as you mention 8GB sticks but then say 4 of and 16GB, my maths isn't the best but that doesn't add up even to me  What's the RAM make and model?


----------



## Kikovic (Mar 24, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So you have 4x8GB = 32GB? or 4x4GB it's unclear as you mention 8GB sticks but then say 4 of and 16GB, my maths isn't the best but that doesn't add up even to me  What's the RAM make and model?


I have 4x4 sticks for my friend. But in my pc i have 2x8. So i tested it with my own ram as well. The ram’s for my friend are 2x4gb hyperx and 2x4 gskill. Both at 2133mhz. My own ram is 2x8 corsair 3000mhz.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 24, 2019)

I would say check for a bios update for his board, (i see you have the latest bios) latest agesa updates have been very good with RAM compatibility, mixing ram sticks isn't recommended on Ryzen (even though I have done so with some success) but also 4 sticks presents it's own problems so you're kind of doubling your headache here having 2 mixed sets and all 4 sticks populated. Could well be time for a new set of RAM for your friend.


----------



## hat (Mar 24, 2019)

Try each of the RAM sticks in question individually. Maybe it doesn't like one brand or the other, for some reason.

Ryzen is a great CPU, but it's bad with RAM. Ryzen 2xxx (Zen +) corrects this somewhat, so maybe that's why you don't have an issue with the 2200g. Are both sets on the QVL? You need to look up exact model numbers. "2x4gb hyperx" is not specific enough.


----------



## Ripcord (Mar 24, 2019)

Have you checked the compatability list for the memory(https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/B350-GAMING-PLUS#support-mem-12), some sticks will not work with all slots populated in this motherboard. mixing brands is going to make things more difficult. make sure the memory with the loosest timings are the ones being read  by the motherboard.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 24, 2019)

Does it show up all 16GB of RAM using your 2x8GB sticks and the 1700?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 24, 2019)

I've had issues with ryzen and 4 identical sticks on Asus b350 strix and Msi b450 pro carbon 1600/1700 cpu. Nothing I did got it working.... The ram was corsair lpx 3200. Both scenarios it was easier to grab a dual channel 16gb kit. I sold the corsair kit on Ebay


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 24, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I've had issues with ryzen and 4 identical sticks on Asus b350 strix and Msi b450 pro carbon 1600/1700 cpu. Nothing I did got it working.... The ram was corsair lpx 3200. Both scenarios it was easier to grab a dual channel 16gb kit. I sold the corsair kit on Ebay


Exactly, now throw into the mix 2 different sets and it's not really something you want to have to be dealing with, hence I said it may be time for a new matched kit of compatible RAM


----------



## Kikovic (Mar 24, 2019)

Melvis said:


> Does it show up all 16GB of RAM using your 2x8GB sticks and the 1700?


Yes


----------



## overvolted (Mar 24, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I've had issues with ryzen and 4 identical sticks on Asus b350 strix and Msi b450 pro carbon 1600/1700 cpu. Nothing I did got it working.... The ram was corsair lpx 3200. Both scenarios it was easier to grab a dual channel 16gb kit. I sold the corsair kit on Ebay



I've had problems in the past with corsair memory not working where I had to boot the board with a stick of cheap stuff to get into BIOS, then manually set voltages and timings, shut it down and reboot the board with the corsair in it. And corsair has always degraded on me over time no matter what boards or processors. I don't know if anything has changed, but I dont buy their memory anymore.

Who needs to deal with that crap? I know I dont.

Only memory I've had perfect luck with all the time is gskill and crucial.
I have gskill in both my b450 and x470 now and it's solid.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 25, 2019)

TBH even on Ryzen if you run the 4 sticks at Jedec speeds, they should still detect and run properly.
There is some kind of hardware issue here, could just be not seated properly or something is faulty.


----------



## Kikovic (Mar 25, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> TBH even on Ryzen if you run the 4 sticks at Jedec speeds, they should still detect and run properly.
> There is some kind of hardware issue here, could just be not seated properly or something is faulty.


Well no. If i use my 2 sticks of 8gb i have no problem at all with the ryzen 7 1700. And if i use the 4 sticks of 4gb with a ryzen 3 2200g i have no problems as well. It’s only when i use the 4 sticks with the ryzen 7 that my bios sees the 4 sticks but reports only 8gb usable. In windows it’s just the same. It sees 16gb but reports 8gb usable. I think i’m gonna ditch the 1700 and try to sell it and put a 2xxx series in. Or maybe look for a new kit of 2x8gb ram. Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 25, 2019)

In the BIOS you should be able to see witch sticks are recognized. If all are recognized but Windows reports only 8 GB usable then it's Windows's fault.


----------



## Kikovic (Mar 25, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> In the BIOS you should be able to see witch sticks are recognized. If all are recognized but Windows reports only 8 GB usable then it's Windows's fault.


How is it possible then if i use the ryzen 3 2200g i have no issues? I really believe the problem lies with ryzen gen 1xxx as others have stated.


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 25, 2019)

Since the sticks *are recognized and the system boots*, clearly there is no problem on that front.

Even if you use the 2200G or some other CPU and the problem goes away that doesn't mean it wasn't some sort of fault with Windows, you just simply changed the configuration and for some reason Windows played nicely with it. There is no compatibility issue with the kit as far as I am concerned.

And by the way 2200G is technically also using first gen Zen core.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 25, 2019)

Kikovic said:


> How is it possible then if i use the ryzen 3 2200g i have no issues? I really believe the problem lies with ryzen gen 1xxx as others have stated.


Said "other" is wrong then, I am able to setup and run 4x single-rank 3200 CL14 on 1800X + Asrock X370 for a friend.
And yes the APUs are all first gen Zen instead of Zen+.

The "issue" with first gen Zen is problem with getting faster memory to run stable and without errors.
Even when memory is unstable, the Bios and Windows should still recognize all sticks.


----------



## Kikovic (Mar 25, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> Said "other" is wrong then, I am able to setup and run 4x single-rank 3200 CL14 on 1800X + Asrock X370 for a friend.
> And yes the APUs are all first gen Zen instead of Zen+.
> 
> The "issue" with first gen Zen is problem with getting faster memory to run stable and without errors.
> Even when memory is unstable, the Bios and Windows should still recognize all sticks.


Well then i’m really lost. Did clean fresh install of windows. Tried with the ryzen 3 2200g and no issues. Tried with the ryzen 7 remained the same... Even borrowed a ryzen 5 1400 from a friend and with the 4 sticks at the same time it’s just not working. When i use my own 2x8gb from corsair it works. I have now put in the ryzen 3 2200g and no issue at all... i’m giving up. I’ll return my friends ryzen 5 1400 and sell the 1700.


----------



## hat (Mar 25, 2019)

It seems the fault then is with Zen 1xxx. Odd that the 2200g is apparently still Zen 1 and not Zen+, but something must be going on for that chip to work properly, and the others don't.


----------



## Cihyonthabeat (Mar 25, 2019)

Have you tried D.O.S.P or smthing like this it's called on amd mobos,Intel have it as X.M.P,ram mode in bios ? Sell that HyperX set And buy same as that Corsair.
I got Ryzen 7 2700x,TUF X470 Plus Gaming with 2x 8GB G-SKILL Aegis Gaming Series running on 3000Mhz and they seems running perfect with no issues.


----------



## SLA1N (Mar 25, 2019)

Zubasa said:


> TBH even on Ryzen if you run the 4 sticks at Jedec speeds, they should still detect and run properly.
> There is some kind of hardware issue here, could just be not seated properly or something is faulty.


This has been my experience. You do not have to have matched sets of ram. If they are different speeds or timing, it will always default to the lowest speed and loose timings. 

Voltage however is different. If one set requires higher voltage, you need to manually set the voltage.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 25, 2019)

hat said:


> Odd that the 2200g is apparently still Zen 1 and not Zen+


Zen+ in APU form is targeted as part of the Ryzen 3xxx line. For whatever reason AMD's APUs are running one revision behind.



Kikovic said:


> Well then i’m really lost. Did clean fresh install of windows. Tried with the ryzen 3 2200g and no issues. Tried with the ryzen 7 remained the same... Even borrowed a ryzen 5 1400 from a friend and with the 4 sticks at the same time it’s just not working. When i use my own 2x8gb from corsair it works. I have now put in the ryzen 3 2200g and no issue at all... i’m giving up. I’ll return my friends ryzen 5 1400 and sell the 1700.


The only other reason the 2200G is working is if AMD made tweaks to the IMC but it should be the same as the laptop version.


----------



## hat (Mar 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Zen+ in APU form is targeted as part of the Ryzen 3xxx line. For whatever reason AMD's APUs are running one revision behind.


And yet, his 2200g, for whatever reason, is the only chip that can run his memory?


----------



## Kikovic (Mar 25, 2019)

hat said:


> And yet, his 2200g, for whatever reason, is the only chip that can run his memory?


Well the ryzen 3 2200g has an updated memory controller. It is not the same as the ryzen 7 1700's so maybe there lies the difference.
It supports higher frequency's out of the box.



Cihyonthabeat said:


> Have you tried D.O.S.P or smthing like this it's called on amd mobos,Intel have it as X.M.P,ram mode in bios ? Sell that HyperX set And buy same as that Corsair.
> I got Ryzen 7 2700x,TUF X470 Plus Gaming with 2x 8GB G-SKILL Aegis Gaming Series running on 3000Mhz and they seems running perfect with no issues.


I have already built pc's with Ryzen 2xxx series and indeed there are much less problems with ram on these cpu's.
But the system i was trying to build now was with the Ryzen 7 1700. The systems runs great now with the Ryzen 3 2200g and 16gb ram.
But if i use the 7 1700 then it runs fine as well, but only using 8gb of ram. With my corsair ram i have no problems with the 1700 as well.
So it must be a combination of different ram and 1700's memory controller.


----------



## Maka (Jan 15, 2021)

I realize this is an old thread but wanted to see if the OP ever figured it out. I am having same issues with a B450 Pro Carbon AC & a Ryzen 2700x. 32GB Ram, bios only see's 16gb but windows see's 32GB and 15.9GB usable.  if I pull the 2700x out and put in my 2200G then there are no issues with the Ram, all 32GB seen in bios and win10.

TIA


----------



## Kikovic (Jan 16, 2021)

Maka said:


> I realize this is an old thread but wanted to see if the OP ever figured it out. I am having same issues with a B450 Pro Carbon AC & a Ryzen 2700x. 32GB Ram, bios only see's 16gb but windows see's 32GB and 15.9GB usable.  if I pull the 2700x out and put in my 2200G then there are no issues with the Ram, all 32GB seen in bios and win10.
> 
> TIA


Well it's been a while but i think the solution was placing other ram. Sorry i can't be of more assistance.


----------



## TumbleGeorge (Jan 16, 2021)

Maka said:


> I realize this is an old thread but wanted to see if the OP ever figured it out. I am having same issues with a B450 Pro Carbon AC & a Ryzen 2700x. 32GB Ram, bios only see's 16gb but windows see's 32GB and 15.9GB usable.  if I pull the 2700x out and put in my 2200G then there are no issues with the Ram, all 32GB seen in bios and win10.


Try newer bios version.


----------



## Maka (Jan 16, 2021)

TumbleGeorge said:


> Try newer bios version.


I have latest bios. this issue really has me stumped. ram is on QVL, works fine on 2200g just not the 2700x. I may end up buying a Ryzen 5. less glitches than this damn 7.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 16, 2021)

If you go into the Task Manager and have a look under Performance and Memory, what does it say under Hardware reserved?
Sometimes Windows goes nuts and puts away a lot of RAM there.
How to fix this, I don't remember at the top of my head though.


----------



## Maka (Jan 16, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> If you go into the Task Manager and have a look under Performance and Memory, what does it say under Hardware reserved?
> Sometimes Windows goes nuts and puts away a lot of RAM there.
> How to fix this, I don't remember at the top of my head though.
> 
> View attachment 184258


Yep, 16.1 reserved. problem is though. bios shows only 16GB in hardware info, though under RAM in bios it shows I have 4 sticks of 8GB. ALL exact same ram and timings. Windows shows 32GB  15.9 Available. its a hot mess. lol I also went into MSCONFIG advanced and set to 32GB but that didn't work either.

edit* CPU-Z shows I have 4 sticks as well.


----------



## docnorth (Jan 16, 2021)

I would try one 4gb gskill stick and one hyperx to see if they work together.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 16, 2021)

Maka said:


> Yep, 16.1 reserved. problem is though. bios shows only 16GB in hardware info, though under RAM in bios it shows I have 4 sticks of 8GB. ALL exact same ram and timings. Windows shows 32GB  15.9 Available. its a hot mess. lol I also went into MSCONFIG advanced and set to 32GB but that didn't work either.
> 
> edit* CPU-Z shows I have 4 sticks as well.


I'd suggest you search for hardware reserved memory, as there are quite a few different solutions to fixing it.


----------



## Maka (Jan 18, 2021)

I fixed the issue by moving the ram sticks around.  funny how tempramental the ryzen 7 is.


----------

